# ##778# do it still work



## ramos (Sep 9, 2011)

i dont have data with my phone and was trying to get into the phone modem settings. ##778# doesnt work for me.

any suggestions?


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Doesnt work on similar cards. 
♥


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sim
♥


----------



## ramos (Sep 9, 2011)

so how do we set modem settings?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"ramos said:


> so how do we set modem settings?


It does work on sim cards but doesn't work on AOSP roms.


----------



## ramos (Sep 9, 2011)

no work around huh

thanks for the info


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"ramos said:


> no work around huh
> 
> thanks for the info


Flash a sense rom or go into wireless networks, mobile networks, network mode.


----------



## ramos (Sep 9, 2011)

yea thats what i did. thanks


----------

